# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Օզոն

## masivec

Ժող ջան ինձ ռուսերեն օզոնի շերտի մասին *ռեֆերատ* ա հարկավոր :Sad: շտապ :Sad: 
Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

Էստեղ մի քանի հետ կա:

http://www.bankreferatov.ru/db/M/143...256837007241E6

----------


## BOBO

> Ժող ջան ինձ ռուսերեն օզոնի շերտի մասին *ռեֆերատ* ա հարկավորշտապ
> Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ


http://www.bestreferat.ru/referat-13957.html
http://www.bankreferatov.ru/db/M/143...256837007241E6
http://works.tarefer.ru/98/100010/index.html
http://referati.in.ua/319/36940/

----------


## Լեո

Էս էլ պատրաստի ռեֆերատ ա  :Smile: 

http://works.tarefer.ru/98/100010/index.html#

----------

